# New tile saw question



## dromike15 (Oct 26, 2007)

My old portable tile saw is about to crap out. I'm looking to invest in a decent tile saw. 

I was looking at the Rigid 10" saw and the MK 100. 

I read the reviews for the rigid and have mixed feelings. Some people love it, some people hate it. I don't want to have to worry about having to keep adjusting for square, or have the bearings wear out.

The rigid has some nice features like the laser and the awesome stand but the mixed reviews scare me.

I have also read that the direct drives don't last as long as belt drives. I definately don't want to have the saw for 2 years and it craps out.

I'm hopefully looking to spend under 1k.

This saw would be used for residential jobs, mostly kitchens and bathrooms.

If you guys could steer me in the right direction I appreciate it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think between these threads, you should have all the info you need to make an informed decision: :thumbup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/tile-saw-questions-62771/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/new-ridgid-wet-saw-25462/


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

My vote is the Felker TileMaster

Mine is almost 8 years old with tens of thousands of square feet cut and it still runs well.

The only maintenance I've had to do is to replace the switch twice. I'm still on the original water pump as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well thanks to you guys :thumbsup: i am another $1000+ down this week. I started to look into these tile saws because of a current bathroom I'm doing and need a very accurate cut and i ended up buying the dewalt. The some of the felkers were a close second but the dewalt was nice in that it was very portable and still done a massive tile size. it's a bit aggressive on start up but other than that it's one sweet machine.


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought about the Dewalt when I was looking-plunge cuts and all,it sounds like a great saw. I spent a little more and got an Imer. Dont know if it was worth it but I love my saw.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Another Dewalt tile saw convert. Every tile setter I work with has switch over to that saw.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Another Dewalt tile saw convert. Every tile setter I work with has switch over to that saw.


Interesting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Another Dewalt tile saw convert. Every tile setter I work with has switch over to that saw.


 
After your comment Mike i thought i would take a look at one. Local place had one in stock so thought why not. Wife wernt to happy about it but are they ever lol.


----------



## Plumber_Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

dromike15 said:


> My old portable tile saw is about to crap out. I'm looking to invest in a decent tile saw. <snip>
> 
> I just received the summer issue TOOLS OF THE TRADE 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I have the Dewalt tile saw for about 2 years now and love it, 
not sure it is for production but for remodeling it is the cats meow, 
lightweight and easy to carry.

Ps i put wheels on the 4 legs and can move it full of water.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The current Fine Homebuilding cover article is "A remodeler's guide to tile saws" (The DeWalt is on the cover)


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

If only Festool made a tile saw... :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kevjob said:


> I have the Dewalt tile saw for about 2 years now and love it,
> not sure it is for production but for remodeling it is the cats meow,
> lightweight and easy to carry.
> 
> Ps i put wheels on the 4 legs and can move it full of water.


 
I done the same thing with the wheels the day after i posted the pics. The good thing is they kept a standard hole pattern so that it was a 5 min job fitting them. Funny they dont come with them in the first place. I also added a quick release adaptor to the water pump so that i can take it off a lot quicker.


----------

